

Project Wedge: a smart projector for tablets - ajaymehta
https://campaign.projectwedge.com/project-wedge-a-smart-projector-for-tablets

======
fluffyduffy
This looks pretty awesome. It's something I can see us using in our office
where people want to show stuff on their iPads to a group. I'm sure there are
ways, but this looks pretty nifty to me (just to clarify: I don't know anyone
behind this project).

